# Pedernales falls state park



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

The family and I are headed up there in a few weeks, any comments on what it's like?


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice park esp when they have had good rainfall..nearby towns good for day trips


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Great park, we stayed there in december and had a great time. The cedar trees all around the campsites make you feel like your all alone. 
If we get some rain fall it will be nice in the river. The river/ swimming area is a little bit hard access with a cooler and lots of things in your hands. 
Very large park to explore and hike good trails and wildlife watching areas. 
Have fun 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Great park. Went there in May. Sites are wooded. Took bike trail to bluffs and never got to see the river or bluffs. Swimming area is neat. Falls are cool. Think it will be an annual trip for us.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

How are the bike trails?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I was there on Friday. The river was nice and cool...plenty of water to take a dip and cool off. I nearly left some bio-waste in the river, though, when a rattlesnake swam past me, less than 18" from my head. 

I didn't stay in the park so I couldn't tell you about the RV areas. We stayed in Kerrville Schreiner Park instead.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

I liked the park. However accessing the River with kids was a PITA!! its just way too far down from the park. It's not like Garner, where you can just walk a few yards and get in river. I felt like I had to mountain climb to get to the River at Pedernales.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Perdenales is a great park to bike an hike. The river is a little far but it's worth the overall experience. I may head out for a bike ride there this weekend.


----------

